# calories when pregnant and brestfeeding



## becsboo

Every pregnancy i have gained a massive amount of weight about 5 stone it has affected my health, I am just in a healthy bmi after months of hard work 5 ft 7 11 st 4 so my question is how many calories should i be consuming a day for the first second and third trimester with 0 exercise if i exercise i will add those calories on 
im also still breastfeeding as well as being pregnant i was thinking 
first tri 1500 second 1600 and third 1700 how does that seem 
thanks in advance 
becs x


----------



## Wobbles

That is VERY low.

Do you mind me asking how many calories you were on before pregnancy? 

If you exercise what do you hope to do? x


----------



## becsboo

before pregnancy 1300 if i do any exercise i add that on 

i found this online and sounds a little better this was on google Depending on how old your nursing child is, you may need an additional 650 calories a day if he is under six months, or about 500 if he is now eating other foods. This is on top of the additional 350 (second trimester) and 450 (third trimester) calories you need during pregnancy
so im trying to maintain a health pregnancy weight so i think
first tri up to 1800
second tri up to 2150
third tri 2250

what do you think ?


----------



## Wobbles

1300 ... I'd lecture but I'd be a hypocrite. I got myself tangled in that too but thankfully out of it. If after pregnancy you fancy me sharing my journey and how I lost more weight eating more pop me a message.

Main thing is I had to build those calories up so you'll be the same which makes it difficult ... If I was you at this stage I would aim for 1600 calories in first tri 1800 in second and in third maybe 2000... more if you appetite is bigger. Listen to your body but eat the right foods and lots of water as you'll know.

You don't need to eat back any exercise calories if its not high intensity (Imo).

x


----------



## becsboo

i would love to here your journey thank you i will message you after my pregnancy xx


----------



## Wobbles

I'm into clean eating etc so if you want any tips for that defo give me a nudge too.

Defo a case of listening to your body (energy levels, hunger) I think but still take those calories up a bit. X


----------



## becsboo

:thumbup:ty x


----------



## PaulaR

I am bordering between overweight and obese too and am trying not to gain a massive amount of weight this time around as well. Good luck


----------

